# For mmaria.... the kid picture



## pjaye (Mar 20, 2014)

...


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 20, 2014)

He looks really orange to me.
    oversaturated and still off I think.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 20, 2014)

I know Lew, the colors are a mess in this picture. I was fairly new to shooting and I still suck at editing. I've never been able to get this picture *quite* right. But thank you for trying. Your version looks better.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 20, 2014)

Barb,

I've fiddled with this and can't seem to make it look natural (to me)
Sorry


----------



## pjaye (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Lew. I appreciate your efforts very much. Your version is WAY better than what I have so I'll use yours if its OK with you. I have mine printed and in a collage frame on the wall.  It doesn't look quite as bad there but if its OK, I'll print your version and use it. 

I know I blew it on this one, which I sort of why I never posted it, but it means a lot to me. And gives me an excuse to bring the kid back to this spot in may for a reshoot.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 20, 2014)

In future bring a white/grey target to shoot so that you can set an accurate white balance.  Saves a LOT of time.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 20, 2014)

tirediron said:


> In future bring a white/grey target to shoot so that you can set an accurate white balance.  Saves a LOT of time.



Yup, I have one in my bag now. Really wish I'd had one back then. And a tripod. I was just happy that day to spend mother's day with my son hiking. Not many 20 year olds want to do that. Definitely going back there once the trilliums are back and reshoot.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll have to do a full size one for you.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 21, 2014)

hey! here I am! 

Thanks for a bit of insight.

I completely see why you love this! When there was so much of nice energy involved in making a picture, that becomes the most important value of the picture, not technicalities.

and... he is a good looking guy. If I was 10 years younger, I would probably have a crush on him 

Lew did a nice edit here. I'll try to do something with the second version when I'm home at my computer. I'm at work now.

And yes, reshoot, take all the chances he's giving you for shooting before he changes his mind


----------



## pjaye (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank Lew,I'd really appreciate that. . Maria, he get his looks from his mom  it will always be my favorite and he always likes me taking pictures so I'll keep doing it. 

He had no money for a mother's day gift (not that I wanted one) so this was his gift. A whole day at my favorite hiking place with him. What more could a mom ask for.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 21, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> He had no money for a mother's day gift (not that I wanted one) so this was his gift. A whole day at my favorite hiking place with him. What more could a mom ask for.


nothing more!

the best presents and best things in life can't be bought. 
have to mention something here, sorry...

I'm a pain in the ass when it comes to someone buying me a gift. I'll dislike almost everything...
For this birthday I got a little present that wasn't even expected, the woman I meet occasionally when we follow our husbands fly fishing, really surprised me. Before I opened that small package she gave me, she said: "Don't thank me, that's nothing" She bought me some earrings and a lip gloss. Nothing spectacular, nothing expensive, but I was thrilled! She gave me the best gift!
Because she payed attention to me! She noticed that the only jewelry I wear are earrings and she noticed what kind of earrings I like. She noticed that I don't wear any makeup and that's why she bought that lip gloss. She spent just a few bucks but I reacted and was grateful like she handed me a few hundreds of bucks!
That matters! Paying attention to someone and giving them your time and everything you can, not anything you can buy.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 21, 2014)

mmaria said:


> the best presents and best things in life can't be bought.
> have to mention something here, sorry...
> 
> I'm a pain in the ass when it comes to someone buying me a gift. I'll dislike almost everything...
> ...




I can't agree with you more. It's about paying attention. I much prefer the small personal gifts that cost nothing, or next to nothing, because those are the ones that people put thought into. And that's more important to me, in so many ways. 

I will always take time with my son over any gift. He and I have gone through A LOT together, and a day spent with him just makes me happy. This cost him nothing but time, which is more precious than money. And he was so happy to do it. There were lots of laughs and hugs that day, and love. 

So good for your friend to pay attention and give you something that you will remember, because it has a little story behind it. People like that rock.


----------



## jenko (Mar 21, 2014)

I like the shot very much, Barb. It shows a lot of personality and love. Lew's color correction looks nice.


----------



## paigew (Mar 21, 2014)

I like the shot as well, he looks like he is meditating  

. Lew's edit looks good...maybe a tiny bit green still.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 21, 2014)

Here is one that looks decent I think.
Full size one sent.

there seems to be a reddish cast still on the tops of his cheeks, I'll try correcting that.
but......................


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 21, 2014)

OK, I think it's done, at least as good as I can get it.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 21, 2014)

jenko said:


> I like the shot very much, Barb. It shows a lot of personality and love. Lew's color correction looks nice.



Thank you Jennifer! It's special to me and although I know it has issues, I still love it. I agree with you, Lew's color correction looks nice. 

Thanks Lew!


----------



## pjaye (Mar 21, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Here is one that looks decent I think.
> Full size one sent.
> 
> there seems to be a reddish cast still on the tops of his cheeks, I'll try correcting that.
> ...




So much better Lew! Thank you!


----------



## mmaria (Mar 22, 2014)

I went in a different direction with #2


----------



## pjaye (Mar 22, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I went in a different direction with #2
> 
> View attachment 69091



I like it!


----------

